# Tire pressure on a 2013 LTZ stock 18in Michilen



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

What would you recommend for me I have a 2013 LTZ model on 18 inch wheels my psi I believe say max 44 recommend at 30. Thanks in advance for your help. Also what is the negative and positive as well.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Max sidewall for best fuel economy. Placard pressure for best ride quality. Don't go below 30psi. 

Higher pressures will improve hydroplaning resistance, but the reduced contact patch may reduce traction. I've learned from other knowledgeable members that the car may lose traction more easily under some circumstances due to the tires reaching the heat barrier sooner and breaking loose. This depends greatly on the tire, and is not an effect I have noticed to any adverse degree in my Cruze Eco under the limited testing I have done. Your mileage will vary. I recommend some hard cornering and braking to check for any effects the pressure change will have on your handling and stopping ability.


----------



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Max sidewall for best fuel economy. Placard pressure for best ride quality. Don't go below 30psi.
> 
> Higher pressures will improve hydroplaning resistance, but the reduced contact patch may reduce traction. I've learned from other knowledgeable members that the car may lose traction more easily under some circumstances due to the tires reaching the heat barrier sooner and breaking loose. This depends greatly on the tire, and is not an effect I have noticed to any adverse degree in my Cruze Eco under the limited testing I have done. Your mileage will vary. I recommend some hard cornering and braking to check for any effects the pressure change will have on your handling and stopping ability.


So 44 psi is the max. So you think 44 I should do when cold right?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

44 psi is very very harsh with these tires I tried it once. The suspension is already firmer than a regular Cruze. The stiffer sidewalls and different steering calibration already improve handling quite a bit from other models. That is why the manufacture recommended pressure can go as low as 30 psi. I personally go somewhere between 35-40 psi cold at all times. I try to do 37 psi most of the time though. When hot the tires reach 40 psi.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a 2013 Cruze LTZ RS.

I run my tires at 38PSI.


----------



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> I have a 2013 Cruze LTZ RS.
> 
> I run my tires at 38PSI.


What's your mpg?


----------



## nujadul (Nov 10, 2012)

I run mines at 40 psi. I find it a bit harsh though. I may drop it down to 38. I think that's the sweet spot between mpg/ride comfort.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Markgriffey said:


> What's your mpg?


My MPG is 30 city/highway combined.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have Michelin Defenders on and at 38psi they they ride very comfortably. When the outside air temperature increases on they go up to 42psi and they start to ride on the hard side. I also believe that 38psi is the sweet spot on Michelins.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

I have after-market 225/45-18 Michelin's and run 45 psi in the front, 40 psi in the rear, with absolutely no harsh ride. I get as high as 40 mpg on the highway.


----------



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

I just changed my psi to 38 on all four tires. What do you guys think will be my mpg?


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

I run mine at 32 all around, i get ~35 mpg city/highway combined


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

Old thread, But I do Mainly 95% city driving in the Suburbs of Los Angeles, and the Streets are so messed up with Countless Cracks and small sharp tree humps, I like the gm recommended 30 PSi for this reason...Tried higher and just way too loud and rough ride...I completely wore out my struts in two years on my eco because of it....im averaging 26 mpg overall in the one month of ownership, wich is about 1 1/2 mpg less than my eco...But the ride quality and gadgets of the LTZ make it all worthwhile...going from a Cruze to an Ltz is like no comparison, its just sooo much better...


----------

